#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  DAIICT B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*DAIICT Gandhinagar Year of Establishment:* 2001.


*DAIICT Gandhinagar Affiliation:* DAIICT is a state university recognized by Govt. of Gujarat.


*DAIICT Gandhinagar Mode Of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*DAIICT 2015 Seat Matrix (Intakes of the Programs) :*

B.Tech (Information and Communication Technology (ICT)  240

B.Tech (Honours in ICT with minor in Computational Science)  60


*DAIICT* *: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2014:

**Rank*
*Category*
*BTech(ICT)*
*BTech (Honours (CS))*

Best JEE Rank
All India (Gen)
1766
1604


Gujarat (Gen)
2225
686

Lowest JEE Rank
All India (Gen)
14829
11137


Gujarat (Gen)
52529
31124


*
DAIICT* *: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2015: To be updated soon**

DAIICT: Fee Structure 2015:

*


*DAIICT Placement Statistics 2015:*

Highest salary offered in DAIICT 2014 Placements  :  Rs 20.37 Lakhs Per Annum Average salary offered in DAIICT 2014 Placements  :  Rs 5.73 Lakhs Per AnnumLowest salary offered in DAIICT 2014 Placements   :  Rs 2.84 Lakhs Per Annum 


*DAIICT Gandhinagar Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
Campus: Women In Engineering (WIE) wing of the IEEE Student Branch at DAIICT has won the reputed 2010 IEEE WIE Affinity Group of the Year Award.


The WIE group was founded in the year 2009 at DA-IICT and it has since then, actively been conducting activities to promote the participation of women in technology and engineering related challenges. In 2010, the affinity group took upon themselves to increase the outreach of their activities. The WIE group of DA-IICT has organized many technical workshops to offer a platform where people from academia and industry interacted with engineers and scientists of tomorrow and shared knowledge with them. Apart from these, interestingly, this group also conducted career counselling sessions for not-so-privileged students and several talks by NGOs. The WIE team of DA-IICT is led by its Chair Hetaswi Vankani and the Vice-Chair Shirali Desai, both from the final year BTech students. The entire IEEE Student Branch strives to break the gender barrier that prevents women from either pursuing career in engineering or performing to the best of their ability.


*Central library:-*
IICT has a modern, eco-friendly, fully networked campus with optical fibre cable connectivity between buildings. It has state-of-the-art IT infrastructure, computing and communication resources, electronic access controls and a payment system through smart cards.
The environment of the Institute  a cluster of minimalistic structures in the midst of the trees, shrubs and well-laid out lawns  provides a serene ambience to the campus. The campus has three air-cooled lecture theatres, two with a seating capacity of more than three hundred and one with a seating capacity of about two hundred and fifty, with modern audio and video presentation systems. The classrooms and tutorial rooms are equipped with audio-visual aids and have Internet connectivity.Utilities and services such as the cafeteria, food courts, ATM, medical centre, campus shop, telephone kiosk, photocopying facility, open-air theatre are located within the campus.


*Laboratory Building:*
In the era of Information Technology, communication and network constitute the core of the information exchange. This has been visualized in every corner of the Institute through the networking map. DA-IICT has a modern, eco-friendly, fully networked campus with optical fiber cable connectivity between buildings. It has state-of-the-art IT infrastructure, computing and communication resources, electronic access controls and a payment system through smart cards. More than 1200 nodes connected via 100 Mbps switches and a 1 Gbps Fiber backbone form the superstructure of the network. Each Computer is at least a Pentium IV multi OS, fully connected terminal. Thus ensuring that there is atleast one high end computer available to each student and faculty within the campus. Each terminal is not only loaded with the basic softwares, but also allows students access to the more sophisticated design tools.The laboratory building houses state-of-the-art teaching and research laboratories for electronics, communications, computers and networks. More than eight hundred computers are installed in these laboratories. Students use resources of laboratories (open until midnight) to solve problems, perform developmental experiments and work on projects guided by faculty. 


DAIICT Gandhinagar Hostel & Mess Facilities:
Residency, in form of hostel accommodation, is compulsory for a B.Tech. (ICT) student. There are separate hostels for boys (900 seats) and girls (195 seats) in the campus itself.


A lady security staff remains on duty all the time at the entrance of the hostel. Girls cannot leave hostel premises after 01:00 hrs in night without permission of the warden. Boys are not allowed to go beyond the reception area of the hostel. No male guest can go to the room of any of the girls.


DAIICT Gandhinagar Address: Near NIFT DA-IICT Road, Gandhinagar, Gujarat 382007, India.





  Similar Threads: JMI New Delhi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities COE Trivandrum B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities ISM Dhanbad B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DAIICT btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. DAIICT btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

